# What Question Do You Ponder Most?



## Arch2k (Oct 20, 2005)

> Many years ago I heard a story about a famous theologian named Karl Barth, who had a tremendous grasp of the Scriptures. He had studied many years, and was a sought after speaker. One day, someone asked him what the greatest theological discovery he had made during his life. He thought for some time and finally stated,
> 
> "Jesus loves me this I know, for the Bible tells me so!"



We may have certain theological problems with Barth, but with this answer touches on one of my most pondered questions about God.

How can he love _me?_ 

I know it is only because of Christ, but why me, and not another? Sure, in theology we can say cause it was his good pleasure to do so, but why me???

I'm not looking for an answer, but reflecting on this helps me appreciate the great gift of grace I have been given in Christ.

What great questions about God do you mediate on?


----------



## Richard King (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah... Why Me? 
Has to be the biggie of all the questions.

Reminds me of the Kristofferson song:

Why me Lord, 
what have I ever done 
To deserve even one Of the pleasures I've known 
Tell me Lord, what did I ever do That was worth loving you
Or the kindness you've shown.

Lord help me Jesus, I've wasted it so 
Help me Jesus I know what I am 
Now that I know that I've need you so Help me Jesus, 
my soul's in your hand.

Tell me Lord, if you think there's a way I can try to repay 
All I've taken from you 
Maybe Lord, I can show someone else What I've been through myself 
On my way back to you.

Lord help me Jesus, I've wasted it so 
Help me Jesus I know what I am 
Now that I know that I've need you so 
Help me Jesus, my soul's in your hand.


----------



## Laura (Oct 20, 2005)

"What is truth?" (John 8:38)



Yeah, yours will do, Jeff.

[Edited on 10-21-2005 by Laura]


----------



## Saiph (Oct 20, 2005)

How do the machines know what Tasty Wheat tastes like ?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Oct 21, 2005)

Certainly why me is a good/difficult question...but the one that constantly dogs me is:

What is my purpose/vocation here on earth??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 21, 2005)

I would say more so then the vague "WHY?" is why does man even christian man still fight for sovergnty till the very end? God is in complete control. He has created all things. Everything has its purpose. His redemptive purpose is being fulfilled. 

So why do I a man made in the image of my creator still wrestle with my creator over control of my life through a so called "free will"? 

Ive come to accept that I will freely serve the Lord in whatever capacity he so chooses to have me glorify him whether it be in heaven or hell and that now though I know HE is in control I will Pray for mercy to be allowed to seek a life of glorifying HIM by seeking after HIM. Lord Willing.

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> How do the machines know what Tasty Wheat tastes like ?


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 21, 2005)

It would be difficult for Barth to understand HOW Jesus loves us, let alone why...

I've often pondered the fact that I'm me, with all my unique thoughts and feelings and perspectives, chosen by God to be born, to live, to be redeemed. No one else will ever be me, and I will never be anyone else. Not now, not for eternity. To top it off, the ultimate reason for my life is to glorify God and share in the surpassing greatness and glory of Christ.

Wow!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 21, 2005)

"How might I please God most?" "Am I self decieved?" and the "Why me?," questions are of equal weight in my own walk.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 21, 2005)

In a somewhat similar vein as "Why does God love me?" is the question that was posed by one of my brothers a few months ago:

"Do you feel that God LIKES you? We all know that God LOVES us, but for you individually, do you think God LIKES you?"

In fact, I would love to see what some of the answers to this are since I've wrestled with that question ever since I heard it, so I'm going to post a thread topic with it to get responses without distracting from this thread.


----------



## Peter (Oct 21, 2005)

Are you hungry and weary? Christ offers himself to those, therefore you are Christ's.

Another assurance might be found algebraically:

faith = justification + sanctification. if you can see sanctification in yourself you may reason that you have faith + justificaiton.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 21, 2005)

Why do males have nipples?


----------



## gwine (Oct 21, 2005)

What makes our brain work the way it does?


----------



## youthevang (Oct 21, 2005)

It is the same question for me because I am the only Christian in my family. So, I ponder the question "Why me" alot.

"But by God's grace I am what I am...." 1 Cor 15:10


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmmm...

I guess that'd have to be:

Why do twinkie's never spoil?

Why can't we have three really,really excellent homeschool days in a row?

and ditto Joshua's question,, 'why me' or in my case, 'why me and not them, or 'not them too?'' as I have many family members of the Jewish faith that are "really nice people" and of course, not believers. <sigh>

The answer is obviously God's providence, He works all things for His good and His glory, this is the outworking of God's plan since time began.. etc, etc.. but it occasionally gnaws at me...


----------



## Laura (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Why do twinkie's never spoil?



Savor your ignorance. :-/


----------



## JohnV (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bradofshaw_
> I've often pondered the fact that I'm me, with all my unique thoughts and feelings and perspectives, chosen by God to be born, to live, to be redeemed. No one else will ever be me, and I will never be anyone else. Not now, not for eternity. To top it off, the ultimate reason for my life is to glorify God and share in the surpassing greatness and glory of Christ.
> 
> Wow!



That's been on my mind too, since childhood. But it happened one day that a couple of JW's came to the door on a Sunday, and Dad handled them with decisive and firm, yet respectful dignity, firm in the knowledge of God. It struck me to think, "If they were both born in their theologies, how can one know one is right and the other wrong? How can one know if his own is wrong?" There had to be a way to get beyond what you're born believing in, depending upon your parental or cultural background. It wasn't just my own individuality, but the fact that something existed beyond that under which I was to be ruled in my beliefs. I could not imagine, after that, a religion dependent upon me in any way. 

In one word? Certainty! If God's Word is true, how can I know what He says to me with certainty. I am a person, and God is a person; He's saying things to me, and I need to know what He's saying, not what I think He's saying. Certainty!


----------



## Herald (Oct 23, 2005)

If a politician tells the truth in the forest, does it make a noise?


----------



## gwine (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> If a politician tells the truth in the forest, does it make a noise?



I think you meant to say:

If a politician tells the truth in the forest, is it still a lie? :bigsmile:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> "Father, what is man that you are mindful of him?"


----------



## Herald (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> ...



That too!


----------



## JohnV (Oct 24, 2005)

C'mon guys, that's no mystery. A politician doesn't speak unless he has nothing to say. And that's all it is, noise. The only difference is, it sells. That is, its buys votes.


----------



## govols (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Why do males have nipples?



Things that make you go, Hmmm.?

How do fuzz bunnies actually form? Why do they like congregating?

Why do your "drawers" ride up against gravity?

Who was the first guy to eat the mushroom from a cow patty?


----------



## Herald (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> And these questions are asked within the context of a daily devotional thread?



Josh - what is in that pipe you are smoking. Has me wondering....


----------



## Peter (Oct 25, 2005)

Is that real smoke fuming from Josh's pipe or digital smoke?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)




----------

